
The Neuroscience of Pleasure - ZeljkoS
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-j-linden/compass-pleasure_b_890342.html
======
superkuh
This is another terrible article citing studies from ancient history that
confuse incentive salience (wanting) mediated by the dopamimergic systems with
the mostly gabaergic pleasure (liking). Don't waste your time. The ideas
proposed in this Huffington Post article have been known to be wrong for
almost 40 years now. _edit_ Apparently it's an excerpt from his 2011 book and
he's a professor at a university. There's no excuse for him spreading this
bullshit.

If you're interested in the actual neuroscience of pleasure then check out the
publications from Kent Berridge's lab:
[http://lsa.umich.edu/psych/research&labs/berridge/Publicatio...](http://lsa.umich.edu/psych/research&labs/berridge/Publications.htm)

Stick to the reviews if your neuroscience jargon is not strong. There's a few
of them that are written for the laymen.

